# Servlets in Eclipse ausführen



## Conn (31. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem. Wir haben jetzt in der Uni mit Java Servlets begonnen. So weit so gut. Habe den Tomcat Server installiert und auch schon mein erstes Hello World Bsp ausgeführt. Habe festgestellt das man, wenn der Server in Eclipse gestartet wird, jsp Dokumente direkt in Eclipse ausführen kann. 

Nur wenn ich ein Servlet schreibe, dass heißt z.B. Hello World aus einer Klasse ausgeben möchte und entsprechende Angaben in der web.xml mache, kann ich das Servlet nur noch direkt auf dem Server ausführen. In der Eclipse Umgebung kommt hier die Fehlermeldung, dass das Dokument nicht gefunden wurde.

Gibt es hier Möglichkeiten, dass für Eclipse zu konfigurieren?!

Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.

Conrad.


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2007)

Projekt zu Tomcat in Eclipse hinzufügen, Tomcat starten, Browser öffnen, http://localhost:8080/DeinProjekt aufrufen, fertig.

Oder was willst du machen?


----------



## Conn (31. Okt 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich meinte eigentlich die direkte Browservorschau in Eclipse ohne das etwas exportiert werden muss. Als quasi mit rechter Maustaste -> run -> run on server. Habe den Server neu gestartet und jetzt geht es komischerweise. 

Also alles i.O. Vielen Dank

Conrad


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2007)

> Habe den Server neu gestartet und jetzt geht es komischerweise.


Daran solltest du dich gewöhnen, Eclipse kann den Tomcat nicht selbst neu starten wenn du eine Datei änderst die keine JSP ist (*.java, *.properties, *.xml, etc. pp.), er hängt im "restart", musst ihn manuell neu starten.
Auch solltest du nicht den Workspace zum deployen verwenden.


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2007)

Ich hatte den Server deaktiviert und über Eclipse neu gestartet. Naja wer weiß. Es ist eben sehr bequem über die Eclipse Gui.

Vielen Dank

Conrad


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2007)

"bequem" ist es nur solange du nicht 6 Stunden nach einem Bug gesucht hast der gar nicht existiert, sondern du durch die IDE gefoppt wurdest


----------

